# Will pkg_add be working after 1 September 2014?



## local (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello. 

Yes I know PKGNG will be _the_ primary package manag_e_ment, but after 1 September can I just do `pkg_add -r mc` for FreeBSD 9.2 or 9.3? Will repo_sitories_ for releases 9.2/9.3 with pkg_add be active?

Michał


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 14, 2014)

I believe repositories will still be available until 'end of life' of a particular version.


----------



## kpa (Jul 15, 2014)

The repositories should be there at least for the supported versions FreeBSD that were still using the old pkg_* tools before the change. For FreeBSD 9.X use the packages-9-stable packages, those are the newest at the moment. Be warned though, the date on the packages is 9th of February 2014:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable


----------

